# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  persoonlijk bericht

## joopvoorn

Als ik eens klik op een zg. persoonlijk bericht van Maartje, komt er wel iets, maar ik heb geen flauw idee wat ik er mee moet, het is allemaalvolstrekt onduidelijk. Dus ja, wat moet ik ermee?????
Met vriendelijke groet,
JOOP VOORN

----------


## Bertaandestatines

Hallo, Ik verzoek u mij uit te schrijven. Bertaandestatines

----------

